# Colnago Mexico - help needed



## olzu (Jan 20, 2009)

The white Colnago Mexico in the attached picture isn´t mine but I have similar to it in red (smaller pic). 
I would like to know the exact year of the frame. 
I also wonder if the frame has been available in this "ordinary red"?
I mean could the red color be original - or is it repainted?
Thanks a lot for your answers in advance.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

This is indeed a colnago mexico. The Mexico's are identified by their crimped top and down tubes. Pre-dating the nice gilco designs of the Masters. Most of the Mexico's that I've seen are Saronni Red with white panels which is what the original Mexico used by Saronni was colored. The Mexico's were supposed to have used a lighter gauge of Columbus SL tubing, hence why Ernesto decided to crimp the tubes to give it more strength. 

back to your question. I would date this colnago frame mid 1980's most probably 1986. The grouppo on it looks later 1980's. As for the color, it's possible that they painted one white, this one looks too perfect to be an old bike and appears re-sprayed. Your picture I cant tell much about your bike other then it is either a super or mexico and has campy victory/triumphe shifters on it. post more pics


----------



## olzu (Jan 20, 2009)

slamy said:


> This is indeed a colnago mexico. The Mexico's are identified by their crimped top and down tubes. Pre-dating the nice gilco designs of the Masters. Most of the Mexico's that I've seen are Saronni Red with white panels which is what the original Mexico used by Saronni was colored. The Mexico's were supposed to have used a lighter gauge of Columbus SL tubing, hence why Ernesto decided to crimp the tubes to give it more strength.
> 
> back to your question. I would date this colnago frame mid 1980's most probably 1986. The grouppo on it looks later 1980's. As for the color, it's possible that they painted one white, this one looks too perfect to be an old bike and appears re-sprayed. Your picture I cant tell much about your bike other then it is either a super or mexico and has campy victory/triumphe shifters on it. post more pics


Thanks for your answer. 
My Mexico has the "Master" decals which means(?) – with untypical color – that it is re-painted. I was just wondering if it is re-painted in original color. Thanks for identifying the shifters. I quess they are newer than the frame. There are also some other non-original components that look newer (headset, crankset) in it..
I´ll post some more pics...


----------

